

Building a WebGL Logo - daenz
http://code.formconstantdance.org/post/79687709876/building-a-webgl-logo

======
sillysaurus3
Thank you for teaching how to use WebGL. The internet could use more tutorials
like these.

I think people are missing the point: it's not meant to look good, it's meant
to teach people. So let's stop discouraging.

------
shocks
A lot of discouragement in this thread. Nice one HN!

Thanks for this post, interesting read!

------
kbrosnan
Why exclude mobile browsers? Both Chrome and Firefox on Android support webGL.

~~~
ne0phyte
And it'll use a lot more power. I wouldn't want a simple logo to keep my GPU
busy for no reason when surfing on my phone.

------
yincrash
what's the advantage of doing client side rendering in webgl vs a video logo
or a JS sprite animation of some sort even.

~~~
panzi
Scalability and interactivity, which is both not used here.

------
Gracana
This was a much deeper look than the simple tutorial I was expecting. Very
nice!

------
oib
I know its not the point of the post but there is a small error: Neither of
Blender's render engines is physically-accurate. (And only 1 is physically
based.) You need to use something like Luxrender (it can be used with Blender)
if you want a physically unbiased render.

------
pushedx
You don't need WebGL to get a cool 3D effect with your logo. Shameless plug,
[http://www.moviesaints.com/](http://www.moviesaints.com/)

~~~
benaiah
This isn't a 3d effect. RTFA

------
apetresc
While the technique is interesting, that's just about the ugliest logo I've
ever seen.

~~~
Gracana
I thought it was cool. Similar aesthetic to the effect in Teleglitch.

------
ASneakyFox
Please don't let webgl become the next animated gif

------
gdi2290
have you heard about PathGL?

------
slowmotiony
So much work for such a crappy effect? Am I missing something here? Is this
art?

~~~
clarry
Perhaps the secret agenda is to discourage web designers from abusing this
tech and making the web heavier & more complicated than it already is. :-)

------
neona
Ow, my eyes.

------
notduncansmith
Doubt this logo transitions well to print.

